# Cwc G10



## Monaco (Dec 1, 2011)

Whilst shopping today I looked at a fatboy CWC G10 in a flea market stall,anyway the guy wanted Â£65 and he said he'd accept Â£55 but I said nah....would you believe it,I walked around to another stall and a guy was trying to sell a G10, I bought it off him for less than the Â£55 at the other stall..result B)


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Fatboy wad cheap mate - rarer than normal g10s


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Monaco said:


> Whilst shopping today I looked at a fatboy CWC G10 in a flea market stall,anyway the guy wanted Â£65 and he said he'd accept Â£55 but I said nah....would you believe it,I walked around to another stall and a guy was trying to sell a G10, I bought it off him for less than the Â£55 at the other stall..result B)


I`d of got Â£50 out and tried the its all I got mate tack


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Just out of interest what years were the fatboy cases in production? I have an 85 which is fatter than the 89 which I have but I have read that 1980 cases were fatter again.


----------



## 55JWB (Sep 21, 2011)

82 and older tend to be fatcase, 83-88 medium fat and 89 and onwards the thinnest :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

55JWB said:


> 82 and older tend to be fatcase, 83-88 medium fat and 89 and onwards the thinnest :thumbsup:


So I have an 85 semi fatboy and an 89 which is the thinnest they went to. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Monaco (Dec 1, 2011)

I was happy to buy the one I did and at the price I paid.


----------

